# ATV Plowing for Sidewalks



## NicholasMWhite (Oct 5, 2008)

I have an HOA that I will be clearing the sidewalks for this year. It's about 1/4 miles of sidewalk and almost all of that is in one straight pass with no driveways crossing it. I was planning on doing it with my walkbehind 2 stage snow blower but I do have an Honda TRX300 Fourtrax and a cycle country 48 inch plow. I was wondering how well this would work on sidewalks. I'm just concerned that it will work fine for the first 2 or 3 storms and then the banks on the sides of the sidewalk will be too high and the snow will have no where to go. Do you think using the ATV would work well. If I use the ATV I'll have to hook up my trailer and tow it to the location and if I use the snow blower I just need to unload it from the truck and don't have to mess with a trailer at all.

What do you think???


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

use them both. Start the year with the ATV and if your able make a pass in the grass keeping the blade up 2" so not to dig into the turf so you have room at mid/end of the year to still go down the walk with the ATV and if you due end up with a tunnel well then you'll have the blower to still use.

or use the ATV on the small snow's and then when you get the big snow use the blower then and save you ATV pass for the light duty snowfall's

that is how I have done my sidewalk. granted was only 1 block worth but worked for me.

ATV for anything under 6" and started out the year double wide and then used a blower for the big snow's so as not to take up all what little room I had left. 
V plow works Great on sidewalks also.
just my thoughts

sublime out.


----------



## NicholasMWhite (Oct 5, 2008)

I appreciate the response. Yeah a V plow would be great. But I'm not looking to invest in more equipment right now. If I didn't already have the atv (which came with the plow when I bought it) I wouldn't even consider using one.

I also have a small skid steer that I have considered jerry rigging a plow on, but the problem I have is the skid steer weighs too much for my open trailer, and I'm not willing to use my enclosed trailer when there is salt on the roads. If I find a good deal on an open trailer with a 3500 lbs axle I'll put a plow on it and use that for sidewalks.

Here's a picture of the skid steer. It's old but I paid $275 and it works flawlessly.


----------



## kingquadplowman (Dec 5, 2010)

I am new to the site, but just so ya know, WI passed the new ATV plow law. So you can drive your ATV within 2 miles of your starting point to get to any locations you want to plow. You must have 360 degrees of amber or yellow light flashing or rotating. Just so ya know, letting all my fellow plowers in WI be able to better have fun while doing our job!


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

if you plow sidewalks just push it back for room. what i do is plow the walk way. then raise the blase some and pass least once if not 2 times on each side of the walk way to clear room for the next round. it will be faster.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

wonder if illinois has a law. i have a strobe that flashes in the back but 
not 360 degrees on top. its led and battery powered. [AA] didnt
want any more drag off my battery.--irv


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

kingquadplowman;1142145 said:


> I am new to the site, but just so ya know, WI passed the new ATV plow law. So you can drive your ATV within 2 miles of your starting point to get to any locations you want to plow. You must have 360 degrees of amber or yellow light flashing or rotating. Just so ya know, letting all my fellow plowers in WI be able to better have fun while doing our job!


:laughing: Ive been running them down the road for 4+ years now, 1 of the quads has strobes on it the back up doesn't. I never once got stopped about it. but it is nice that they finally passed the law making it legal


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

got any info on that skid steer i like it and how did you manage to steal it for so cheap


----------



## NicholasMWhite (Oct 5, 2008)

hondarecon4435;1162101 said:


> got any info on that skid steer i like it and how did you manage to steal it for so cheap


It's a hydra-Mac 6C skid steer. Made from 1978-1984. I don't know the exact year. Someone was selling it on the side of the road with a price of $300 and I went and offered $275. I got lucky because it was only sitting out there for a few hours. I rebuilt one hydro pump and changed all the fluids and fixed a few leaks but everything on it works and it's a good little machine. I don't have a whole lot of use for it because I do mainly landscape maintenance in the summer but for the price I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

NicholasMWhite;1162806 said:


> It's a hydra-Mac 6C skid steer. Made from 1978-1984. I don't know the exact year. Someone was selling it on the side of the road with a price of $300 and I went and offered $275. I got lucky because it was only sitting out there for a few hours. I rebuilt one hydro pump and changed all the fluids and fixed a few leaks but everything on it works and it's a good little machine. I don't have a whole lot of use for it because I do mainly landscape maintenance in the summer but for the price I couldn't pass it up.


Don't feel bad, I would have bought it too.  That's a nice little SS.


----------

